# Side Lateral Raises.



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just did these today and man oh man were they ever good for isolating the side delts.

Oh man, had to use light weights but it worked so well.

Thanks Paul Booth.



Nine Pack said:


> Borris. I did'nt take your post as negative. I welcome people questioning my methods, as it gives me the opportunity to keep re evaluating them myself.
> 
> This particular exercise is, as I said a traditional move, nothing earth shattering, with a simple adjustment to make it a darn sight harder, but more productive. As it's harder, we have to use much less weight, so even less chance of injury. I pride myself on having never had a major injury (save a small bicep tear from training ther day after a show). To address your concerns, I have had my clients & training partners try this one & all agree it's a real kick in the ego, but bl**dy effective.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Told ya! 

I have a head packed full of weird stuff like that.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Told ya!
> 
> I have a head packed full of weird stuff like that.


With that said I will extract piece by piece this said knowledge.:rolleye11

A guy grabbed my shoulder today and said how come your shoulders are so solid.

Well, that was a dumb question.:axe:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

hackskii said:


> With that said I will extract piece by piece this said knowledge.:rolleye11


And with my current medication, I'll extract every bit of info I can from you kind sir on how I can recover from it afterwards! 

Gonna have to start an online advice thingy with a fee. I knew those hours spent thinking up ways to give myself more pain would pay off in the end. And they all said I was mad.........:crazy: Or was it sad?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, with your knowledge I do think that you could have something.

I think sometimes how could i make some extra money doing this somewhere.

Especially when I see trainers train the people that pay.

I keep a pretty open mind and maybe a door will open for me to go through, but until then I will keep sharpening my mind (Lord know's I need much sharpening).


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> I can use 22.5 kilo bells standing, but struggle past 14 kilos seated like this.


Is that like, per DB or total across both? I always get confused when ppl state their DB values - I never know if it's total or each 

Sorry to go a lil OT.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think its per dumbell...i was doing it with bloody 8's!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I do these every shoulder workout......3 sets seated then 3 sets standing.....


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> I do these every shoulder workout......3 sets seated then 3 sets standing.....


Do you do them with your feet disengaged & on the bench? That's what makes the difference from normal seated laterals.

Pookie,

Yes, it's per dumb bell.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't, but I do them really strict with no weight on my feet, whatsoever.....but I will give it a go mate...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love them alot, best pump ever. But you do have to lean fwd some when you do them.

Massive isolation.


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Pookie,
> 
> Yes, it's per dumb bell.


Cool - thanks for clearing that up! And damn that's impressive. I won't even tell you the kinda numbers I hit - suffice to say.... not double figures!  ...

...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> I haven't, but I do them really strict with no weight on my feet, whatsoever.....but I will give it a go mate...


You will not be disappointed. You'll realise just how many other muscles we use to assist when you remove the feet even if you had no real weight on them.

In reality, the body is meant to be working as a kinetic chain, with synergistic muscular contractions. We are putting the body under a slightly artificial stress as it would not normally choose to go out of it's way to make a movement harder. Still, it makes the side delts grow like crazy so what the heck.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Can't wait to try these 

SD


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

tried thease, and must admit i have never felt so sore lol. cheers

ohh p.s, i wasnt haveing ago in the last post lol, was just stateing


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

That's ok Borris. Like I said, I don't mind people questioning my methods.

Glad you found it productive.


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll will def be adding these into my shoulder workout.... can't wait to try em !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tried these yesterday... dropped the weight from 20kg standing down to 14kg... they seem really good u can really feel the isolation..

i found u have to be careful at the bottom of the motion as when u start strugglign u can use yout traps a lil


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Did I forget to mention I'd be billing you all for this little pearl?!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i'll chip in here and i say tried them on mon too... lol...

not a normal thing i do, isolation exercises but i gave them a little go... pump hurt, hurt a lot!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

yep great excersize, had to go really light like 7.5 on each arm to do the movement slow and controlled.


----------



## bigbob (Feb 11, 2007)

did these on monday ;excellent ,hurt though!!!!!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

everyone send a fiver to the ''Paul keeps giving it away for free like an idiot fund'' :withstupi


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> everyone send a fiver to the ''Paul keeps giving it away for free like an idiot fund'' :withstupi


But you have lost nothing and gained respect bro.

There is more to life than cash.

Also, you cant put a pricetag on frendship.

I did them again today and was knackered (ya like my Brit talk?  ).

Had one of the best pumps ever.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

People who say money can't make you happy aint going to the right shops! 

Only kidding, I know what you mean Hack. I always say I believe in sharing good practice and it's something I will continue to do. Like I say, I have a head crammed full of weird stuff like that so it'll take years for you all to extract.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been doing side lat raises for the last year or so, I do them sat on the end of a bench.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Nidge said:


> I've been doing side lat raises for the last year or so, I do them sat on the end of a bench.


You've missed the whole point of this method bud. Read my description again. This is a progression from standard seated side laterals.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok paul... whats your best exercise for outer quad


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB said:


> ok paul... whats your best exercise for outer quad


And then one for the inners please! 

I'll have all these exercises extracted in no time:rolleyes:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

DB said:


> ok paul... whats your best exercise for outer quad


I could do with some help here.....teardrop, hams are excellent, but I just can't get the outer quad to come out


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

This is one that me & James (supercell) discussed a while ago. Leg presses with the toes pointed outwards & heel inward is a good one, but my favourites are Hack squats & front squats. The leg presses actually feel like they are hitting the adductors, but a lot of stress is placed on the outer thigh near contraction.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cheers dude....will give it a go next leg workout...can't rep you again....lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> can't rep you again....lol


I did it for you........:love:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I did it for you........:love:


Thanks guys. Can someone tell me how to add to peoples rep? I have tried but it won't let me.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

under your rep bar (green things) there are 3 symbols, click on the middle one, I think they look like scales or something mate


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Ah, now I see. I tried it on one of Hack's a while ago & it told me I had to spread some around first before giving it to him again. I don't remember having used this function before though, but I will make sure to give credit to those who deserve it. Cheers Rob.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

paul do you advise doing these after overhead pressing?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

shauno said:


> paul do you advise doing these after overhead pressing?


Yes he does.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

awesome, will give these a bash


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

You can do it as the first movement in your shoulder workout, but be ready to reduce the weight considerably on the presses afterwards.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nine Pack said:


> You can do it as the first movement in your shoulder workout, but be ready to reduce the weight considerably on the presses afterwards.


Nice one Paul, thanks for the advice


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

so, to double check,

- legs up on bench so your feet dont anchor you

- lean forward over your legs to a 80degree angle

- keep a slight bend in the elbow

- keep elbow behind seem of your t-shirt

- 4 seconds up, 1 second at top, 4 seconds down

surely if you lean forward that much there is rear delt/ trap involvement?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Just a slight lean forward is sufficient, don't over think it too much, but otherwise that's it. It's a hell of an ego basher but it sure as heck makes the delts grow.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lol at the "ego bashing"

done these for quite a while

got up to 19 kgs standing,...

tried the seated ones hahahahahaha,,....back down to 14's ..

sorry if its already been mentioned but,...

i find them more effective when keeping the tension on by not bringing them to rest at the end of the rep,...

i sort of conciously keep the DB's a inch away from relaxed.....

some people have a tentency to let the DB's swing together under the bench, then out again....gaining momentum and sort of cheating the rep,....

also,,, at failure its nice to stand up and bang a few more reps out ,..kinda "self spotting" if you like.....


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Just a slight lean forward is sufficient, don't over think it too much, but otherwise that's it. It's a hell of an ego basher but it sure as heck makes the delts grow.


cheers ninepack


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> lol at the "ego bashing"
> 
> done these for quite a while
> 
> ...


my arms aren't that long anyway!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lol ok ok!!

you know what i mean,...

lmao ....

you probly see folk doint the standing version by bouncing em off their quads too,...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

did them last night

kept reps high 10-15

3 sets all in all, 2 sets 2kg 1 sets 3kg

perfect form, doms today


----------

